# Does the cervix *always* dilate 10 cm?



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

This could be a really dumb question, but...









Is it ALWAYS 10cm that the cervix dilates to? In every woman, in every labor, every time? (obviously, I know that scheduled cs would be an exception).

It just seems like nothing is ever guaranteed in pg/labor/birth. And babies have different head sizes.

Or am I taking the whole "10cm" thing too literally, and it could be different in different births?

Is it possible that a doc/mw would think you are dilated fully, when really your cervix is still dilating more?


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

I often wondered the same thing myself. I think (HCPs, please correct me if I'm wrong) that 10 cm is probably the average dilation to make the cervix completely disappear. Like all things, there's a normal distribution. I would wager that most HCPs, when doing vaginal exams, feel first for the distance and second for how much cervix is remaining. Once the distance is about right and there is no detectable cervix, you're complete.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think that's a dumb question at all! As a matter of fact, DH had the same Q. I happen to think it's a smart Q! Yup, nothing in nature is every totally uniform, so there is just NO WAY that it's always _exactly_ 10 cm for every woman's cervix to dilate fully to birth every baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kltroy* 
Once the distance is about right and there is no detectable cervix, you're complete.

Yup - that's what one of my MWs said when DH asked. She also didn't seem to think it was an odd Q. Just said, "Well, we say 'you're 10 cm' when I can't feel any cervix remaining."


----------



## BethandLC (May 20, 2008)

That's a great questions and something I've always wondered as well so thanks for asking!


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have always wondered that myself. A standard size for different shaped women with different shaped babies made no sense to me.







Thanks for asking!


----------



## toonces80 (Aug 6, 2008)

I asked my MW this question when I was pregnant with my DD. And the answer was no, not all women have to go to 10 and sometimes 10 isn't enough. It is the average, I guess.

She did say that if a woman needs to thin a bit past 10 cm, she doesn't tell them during labor. It can be a bit discouraging.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

nope, sometimes a bit more and sometimes a bit less. I just say "complete" when I can't feel any cervix around the baby's head anymore, this might be 10cm exactly or it might be a bit bigger or smaller.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Whew! I'm glad other people posted to say they've wondered the same thing!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kltroy* 
Once the distance is about right and there is no detectable cervix, you're complete.

So *that's* how they know! That makes sense.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I watched a movie or video (can't remember for the life of me what it was) but this woman was only dilated to 5 cm and had an incredible urge to push. They waited for a while, and the midwife let her push and the baby was born. The didn't say that there were any problems afterward, after the birth the mother seemed happy and content.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

You might find this to be an interesting read about the whole 10 cm thing.

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ruleof10.asp


----------



## seraphim0517 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
You might find this to be an interesting read about the whole 10 cm thing.

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/ruleof10.asp

Exactly what I was about to post. Great article.


----------



## vegasgrl (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome article, thank you so much for that link!

Now I'm sitting here wondering if my cervix is actually only 7cm long, am I just walking around at a 3 all the time?


----------

